

Movies.io Reinvents Movie Torrents, With Style - maayank
http://torrentfreak.com/movies-io-reinvents-movie-torrents-120602/

======
darklajid
Previously, with lots of debates:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4054568>

~~~
maayank
Ah, thanks :-)

